# turbo question think about this



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

ok guys i have a 96 nissan sentra gle 1.6 runs good but just doesnt give me that power that i need so like most of yall i thought a turbo but the hot shot cost like 4k well i talked to my buddy he said he has a turbo from a first gen eclipse that will boost 14 pounds and i can have the intercooler for 150 wich is a bad ass deal and i got a shopa round here to build me a turbo manifold for about 150 and all the other pipes for really cheap so im getting a bad ass deal but the one question i have
is on a stock motor pluss exauhst how many pounds of boost can i run safely and about how mutch hp you think itll put out


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

your MAF will max out at 8psi... you will have to get jwt to reprogram your ecu if you get the 240sx maf, you will also need 370cc injectors.. but you willhave to spend around 2500-3000k to do this right... otherwise you can mess up your car.. im gonna move this to forced induction and please do some research


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh, you're forgetting all the other costs of fuel management.

a $150 manifold is a $150 piece of s**t. DSM turbos are all good and nice, but used turbos very frequently=trouble.

figure about $100 for oil and water lines ( didn't know you needed those, did you?)

it's obvious you don't know what is required to build a complete kit...and if you jump in like you are now and buy those parts, you'll spend over 5k when done making it a complete working kit.

just buy the Hotshot kit.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Yea, for a noob, get the HS, and if you want to be stubborn, get the "tsi extreme turbo kit" for like.. 2500$


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

first of all yes i kno i have to have all the other lines plumeb and yes i kno how a turbo works and what i need to have to hook it up but for you doumb fucks that isnt even talking about my question about how many pounds you went completly off it talking abotu stuff that i didnt mention ...MAYBE cause i fucking kno what i need and didnt have to explain everything and also im not a noob when it comes to cars so fuck your self


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

chimmike said:


> uh, you're forgetting all the other costs of fuel management.
> 
> a $150 manifold is a $150 piece of s**t. DSM turbos are all good and nice, but used turbos very frequently=trouble.
> 
> ...


first of all its priced because i kno the guys well and im buying the piping so all they doing is bending and welding tho it may not be as pretty as the next guys but my kit is way cheaper


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wow....what a GREAT way to get help! 

perhaps you should have spent some time searching the board a little bit before posting your question...................................and by your absolute lack of grammar skills, we simply assumed that you don't know much.

Of course you know......first impressions are everything. Your first impression? fubar.

Spend a little time making complete thoughts into sentences and maybe we'll take you seriously.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

chimmike said:


> wow....what a GREAT way to get help!
> 
> perhaps you should have spent some time searching the board a little bit before posting your question...................................and by your absolute lack of grammar skills, we simply assumed that you don't know much.
> 
> ...


are you fucking retarted my gramar skills have nothing to do with my automotive knowlege :dumbass: and i did search and i didnt find out how many pounds i can run with out changing internals so i posted the question durrr


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

also my kit wont be aorund 5k because i dont need the fuel managment yet stock computer should be able to copensate 7 8 pounds if i put miles on the car with the turbo befor i dog it any
i will need new injectors but that further down the line cause you have to put aorund 5k miles on teh car after it is installed so its not too mutch all at once so im just worried about getting it on not to just run out and start racing...pluss i seen people do it liek that their car dont last verry long


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, the stock ECU will not be able to compensate for 7-8psi. More proof you don't know what you're doing. 

Your stock injectors aren't big enough for 7-8psi and your stock ECU can't compensate for that. 

Search on this.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Skoodles said:


> I am a fucking retarted, and my gramar skills have everything to do with my automotive knowlege. besides, i am a :dumbass: and i didn't search and i dont know how many pounds i can run with out changing internals so i posted the question



YOu better be thankful to god, that you arent banned yet.. this will be brought up to the mods though, and let them decide what will happen with your fate.. You seriously need to research more.. all the answers are on this site, or linked from this site. everything from ecu tuning, MAF swapping, intercooler plumbing, turbo usage..

also, if you got a guy bending you pipes... i hope your not talking about the manifold.. because if the pipes you are using can be bent, its not going to be thick enough.. i guarentee it.. Your manifold will crack, and you will get owned by your car...

and thus again, answering your second question.. So far we have up to 250whp on stock internals, thats off of 14.5 psi (i believe)or 15.. the internals havent blown up yet.



Skoodles said:


> also my kit wont be aorund 5k because i dont need the fuel managment yet stock computer should be able to copensate 7 8 pounds if i put miles on the car with the turbo befor i dog it any-----
> i will need new injectors but that further down the line (where did you get this information>>>>) cause you have to put aorund 5k miles on teh car after it is installed so its not too mutch all at once(<<<better safe than sorry..)----so im just worried about getting it on not to just run out and start racing...pluss i seen people do it liek that their car dont last verry long <because they obviously drive hondas... YOu must not have any nissan friends.. Nissan guys dont ever screw around.. unless they are ricers..... are you a ricer?


You will need fuel management, unless you want to replace your motor after the first few miles of being turboed... Your stock computer wont compensate for crap. it will only compensate sucking in too much air, and not having enough fuel, then locking up, becuase its running lean.. 

Chimmike.. im sorry we have such NOOBS coming on our boards, and treating the old school boys like we dont know anything.. Obviously the rule "do unto others as you wish to be done unto you".. hmm where samo right about now


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

13.5 lbs of boost to be exact. Stock internals, details of my kit ar on my site. Please stop being a trigger and start reading, you will get a lot out of what is here.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

This guy sounds like one of my friends that thinks you just bolt on a turbo and crank up the boost.....

Anything else you would like to try to prove against our pros?


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

let the kid be, he's only 16yrs old. he will learn as he gets older.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> your MAF will max out at 8psi... you will have to get jwt to reprogram your ecu if you get the 240sx maf, you will also need 370cc injectors.. but you willhave to spend around 2500-3000k to do this right... otherwise you can mess up your car.. im gonna move this to forced induction and please do some research


gonna need a JWT reprogram even for less than 8 psi with the stock MAF.

Listen to psuLemon!!! No turbo setup is cheap.. at least not a reliable one.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> 13.5 lbs of boost to be exact. Stock internals, details of my kit ar on my site. Please stop being a trigger and start reading, you will get a lot out of what is here.


14.0 lbs of boost to be exact on Stock internals.. (dyno'd.. with the aid of a little mist  ) But Wes knew that :cheers: 

details can be found with a little search, its certainly not hidden..haha


p.s. I've taken it up to probably 16.5 to 17, not on the dyno..yet


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SVP5TEN said:


> . he will learn as he gets older.


not with an attitude like that he won't.................he already knows exactly what he needs and everything!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SVP5TEN said:


> let the kid be, he's only 16yrs old. he will learn as he gets older.


haha your right,,,

Then my advice would be to get a permit first.. then a job... in the meantime read as much as you can and listen to most of the guys in here... read read read and listen... then read some more.. 

16? heck my 200 was produced when he was 9...lol.. I think I got some t-shirts that old.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

yes i am 16 yes i have a license yes i have a job

but today i went to a turbo shop and talked to a expert on turbos he told me "that my car will run 6psi with stock computer just need to get an air to fuel ratio gauge just incase it leans out but said it shouldnt be a problem" so if yall dont want to belive me fine if yall want to talk shit on me fine i dont care but im the one that did my research


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

so you have a wideband o2 sensor now do you? You do know what that is right?


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Joel said:


> so you have a wideband o2 sensor now do you? You do know what that is right?


if im wrong plz tell me but digital instrument capable of measuring acuratly air/fuel

and if im wrong oh well thats what i understand it is and dont really care what you so called "experts" got to say about it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> if im wrong plz tell me but digital instrument capable of measuring acuratly air/fuel
> 
> and if im wrong oh well thats what i understand it is and dont really care what you so called "experts" got to say about it


I'm just wondering but what is more important? Building your car up the right way and learning from others who have more experience and knowledge than you OR claim to know more than the people here and wind up with a completely screwed up car. Dude, yes we are sometimes a little smart with new members but the people here DO know what they are talking about. No one starts out as a genius, they learn over time. Hell, I'm no mechanic but I've learned a lot since I've joined. Listening to what other people have to say with an open mind helps. A lot.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dude we've all tried. Lets watch him hook up his A/F ratio gauge and get eratic readings and watch his stock ECU take 6 PSI and seize his engine up beyond belief. You guys have tried and obviously this guy is way to stubborn and he thinks he got 240SX pros behind him. Oh nevermind that was a "expert on turbos"..... :dumbass:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> first of all yes i kno i have to have all the other lines plumeb and yes i kno how a turbo works and what i need to have to hook it up but for you doumb fucks that isnt even talking about my question about how many pounds you went completly off it talking abotu stuff that i didnt mention ...MAYBE cause i fucking kno what i need and didnt have to explain everything and also im not a noob when it comes to cars so fuck your self


Oh and to answer your boost question <1 PSI

And for horsepower. About what you started with


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Oh and to answer your boost question <1 PSI
> 
> And for horsepower. About what you started with


ah dude you gotta be the biggest smart ass i ever seen 5stars to the smart ass all 5 stars

..is it nessisary to be a dick to the people with newbi by their name cause they dont post as mutch as the other people do is that how it goes why cant people not be jerks and answer the questions nope they gotta be dicks and run their mouth newb this newb that dotn kno shit...i tell yall one thing my knowledge may not be in the computers of a car but i got the knowledge and yeah its true i am doing it the poor boy way cause i dont have money like the rest of yall cant run up to momy and dady


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

If you car does run lean at 6 psi how are you going to provide more fuel? I recommend at least upgrading yor injectors and getting an SAFC to control them that is at the very least. I would like to see you go with a jim wolf ecu as it is truly plug and play. I would like to see you do this custom setup I just don;t want to see you blow your motor and spend a ton to rebuild it. Money spent here will save you down the road.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> ah dude you gotta be the biggest smart ass i ever seen 5stars to the smart ass all 5 stars
> 
> ..is it nessisary to be a dick to the people with newbi by their name cause they dont post as mutch as the other people do is that how it goes why cant people not be jerks and answer the questions nope they gotta be dicks and run their mouth newb this newb that dotn kno shit...i tell yall one thing my knowledge may not be in the computers of a car but i got the knowledge and yeah its true i am doing it the poor boy way cause i dont have money like the rest of yall cant run up to momy and dady


1. GROW UP!
2. Can you at LEAST write ONE complete sentence without throwing everything together. It's very annoying trying to read your lame comments.
3. You will get more respect when you don't respond to everyone's comments by using FUCK, DICK, SHIT and every other expletive that makes you look as smart as you are.
4. Listen closely to these people(Wes, MYoung, and Chimike(Yes him too)....they actually have working turbos in they're cars and know a thing or two.
5. Lastly, if you can't stand a little ribbing. GO AWAY!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

hey kid, everyone's a noob sometime. enjoy it while you can, this is the only time you can ask away and never get asked yourself. and as far as these guys saying they know what they're talking about...they're absolutly right. they ARE the nissan masters. they know nissans inside and out, and your turbo pro doesn't. 

listen to these guys, the know nissans as well as nissan engineers and they will not steer you wrong. if you dont listen to them then you'll be stuck with a very large paper weight on your hands.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> if im wrong plz tell me but digital instrument capable of measuring acuratly air/fuel
> 
> and if im wrong oh well thats what i understand it is and dont really care what you so called "experts" got to say about it


Digital does not mean wideband, what sort of A/F gauge are you planning to use?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> ah dude you gotta be the biggest smart ass i ever seen 5stars to the smart ass all 5 stars
> 
> ..is it nessisary to be a dick to the people with newbi by their name cause they dont post as mutch as the other people do is that how it goes why cant people not be jerks and answer the questions nope they gotta be dicks and run their mouth newb this newb that dotn kno shit...i tell yall one thing my knowledge may not be in the computers of a car but i got the knowledge and yeah its true i am doing it the poor boy way cause i dont have money like the rest of yall cant run up to momy and dady


If you would listen and take these suggestions this wouldn't be happening in the first place.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> If you would listen and take these suggestions this wouldn't be happening in the first place.


yeah i was taking suggestions and i was leaving mine but then it started with everybody talkin shit callin me noob i don tkno anything blah blah so i left my few comments


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> yeah i was taking suggestions and i was leaving mine but then it started with everybody talkin shit callin me noob i don tkno anything blah blah so i left my few comments


It's kinda tradition to rag on the noobies. Asking why is kinda like asking how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsi pop...the world may never know.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> yeah i was taking suggestions and i was leaving mine but then it started with everybody talkin shit callin me noob i don tkno anything blah blah so i left my few comments



no, you weren't taking suggestions, you were telling us what your local honda shop told you and blowing off what we KNOW to be fact on your engine.

1) Your engine can not make 6psi on stock ecu with no other fuel management upgrades. FACT.
2) If you don't shut up and listen once in a while, you won't learn. FACT.
3) If you came here for advice and don't want to hear what we're telling you, LEAVE.
4) Horsepower costs money. How fast do you wanna go? Power isn't cheap.
5) Choose ONLY 2 of the following three:
Fast, Cheap, Reliable.
You can be fast and cheap, but not reliable, you can be cheap and reliable, but not fast, and you can be reliable AND fast, but not cheap.


The fact is, you're 16. You DON'T know everything. Your honda shop doesn't know everything, and obviously don't know your engine. You've come to a board that specializes in nissans, and the 2 people here that probably know more about the GA16DE than anyone else except the engineers that designed it are trying to help you, but you won't listen.

My advice is you stop listening to the local rice boys at your shop. They may know that b18c5 in the ITR, but they don't know the GA16DE in your 200sx. Listen to us when we tell you that a reliable kit WILL cost $3k or more. Hell, ask notanotherhonda, I told him the same thing and he didn't believe me. He's turbo now and will repeat everything I said. He loves boost, but he also realized how expensive it is.

also, remember every time you fill up you need to run 93 octane fuel when boosted!


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

skoodles, 
welcome to NF - dont take offense to your lack of knowledge on the GA16DE - read up. you have much to learn from these guys - like myself.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

or be like me and just get a factory turboed car and crank up the boost

to a point of course


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

well the truth is im not planning on keeping my sentra for long cause well its slow and its a 4 door pluss i had a turbo on it other highschool kids pay big bucks for them so i figured if i could mount a turbo to it get it working enough sell the car and get soemthign thats already fast and go from there


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well if you don't plan on keepin the car long, don't put any money into it 

save up your money for a couple years till you find something you really want.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> well the truth is im not planning on keeping my sentra for long cause well its slow and its a 4 door pluss i had a turbo on it other highschool kids pay big bucks for them so i figured if i could mount a turbo to it get it working enough sell the car and get soemthign thats already fast and go from there


Stock cars sell for more than built cars, especialy poorly built ones.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Stock cars sell for more than built cars, especialy poorly built ones.


well people here are different if they see a fixed up car they will get their parrents to buy it even if i addedprice on cause of the mods ..for some reason thats just they way it is pluss i live in a smaller town


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> well people here are different if they see a fixed up car they will get their parrents to buy it even if i addedprice on cause of the mods ..for some reason thats just they way it is pluss i live in a smaller town



This makes no sense what-so-ever.. Build a crappy car then sell it to someone in the same small town... someone that knows you.. nice way to make friends. I think you should pay attention in class when the term "ethics" is discussed. I'm sure the topic will come up before 12th grade.



oh to be young and have all the answers... :jump:


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Skoodles, you will be hard pressed to find another site with the professionalism and the willingness that people in this forum have. Seriously, if no one gave a fuck, they wouldn't have even responded to your thread. People took the time to respond. Why? To help. Even when what you posted has been discussed before, people took the time to warn you about what will happen if you take shortcuts with your car, and they attempted to help you.

Yes, sometimes the replies from certain people can be a little edgy. Answer the same question over and over again in a forum that archives anything, and I don't think you'd be Mr.Smiles either. I know I wouldn't.

It's not too late to salvage your reputation, for what its worth. You WILL learn a lot here, if you are willing to learn and calm down a little. When I first started asking questions, I got hammered a little too, and I heard a lot of what I didn't want to hear. But I'm glad they told me or else I would have spend five grand fixing up my car for nominal gains and/or engine failure.

Your first attack was aimed at chimmike. That guy has gone out of his way to answer every single stupid lame ass question I have thrown his way in a post or a PM. On top of that, they were all about the QR25, an engine he hates. My point is that people here go out of their way to help. AND, they know what they're talking about.

Be polite, courteous, and professional here, and you'll learn a hell of a lot.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> well people here are different


no they're not. They're the same everywhere. Someone's parents sees a crappy modded mid-90s sentra and they're not gonna cough up an extra few grand for the car just because it's modded. People aren't dumb...........................................................and you're 16, you don't know everything.

I think you need to stop trying to justify spending the money on the car............


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I hate to say it , but most Honda tune shops don't even know much about Hondas , let alone any other brand. I've witnessed this fact on a number of occasions and been a victim of it myself. You came to the right place , these guys know Nissans like nobodies business. So shut up , sit back , strap in , and pay attention.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> well people here are different if they see a fixed up car they will get their parrents to buy it even if i addedprice on cause of the mods ..for some reason thats just they way it is pluss i live in a smaller town


False. Cars are not investments. They're depreciable assets. While there are probably some rare exceptions (and an old Sentra is not one of them), you'll never see the money spent on modifications returned. Modified cars sell for less and I doubt where you live is any different. Even if you do it right no one wants to be stuck with a potential problem.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Scott said:


> False. Cars are not investments. They're depreciable assets. While there are probably some rare exceptions (and an old Sentra is not one of them), you'll never see the money spent on modifications returned. Modified cars sell for less and I doubt where you live is any different. Even if you do it right no one wants to be stuck with a potential problem.


A supra would be an investment...  Or a rare Harley Davidson model...


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Like I said, except for some rare exceptions cars will depreciate in value.  Modifying them drops their value even more quickly.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah I was just trying to help you out with some examples


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Scott said:


> False. Cars are not investments. They're depreciable assets. While there are probably some rare exceptions (and an old Sentra is not one of them), you'll never see the money spent on modifications returned. Modified cars sell for less and I doubt where you live is any different. Even if you do it right no one wants to be stuck with a potential problem.


O yes...they depreciate unless their rare as hell or antique. Even moreso they tend to suck money out of your wallet. Where the money goes has been investigated since 1909 with few findings. All we know is the money is like taxes, spent and gone and then ya hear nothing more about it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Scott said:


> Like I said, except for some rare exceptions cars will depreciate in value.  Modifying them drops their value even more quickly.


 So I should be able to buy a 99 Supra with a T88 conversion and nitrous for $10,000.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> So I should be able to buy a 99 Supra with a T88 conversion and nitrous for $10,000.


I said my piece. I'm not going to continue this.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> So I should be able to buy a 99 Supra with a T88 conversion and nitrous for $10,000.


I'll sell ya my 1999 Supra that's in the US for 10 grand .

Would you be interested in my US made Skyline GT-R for an additional 6?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Scott said:


> I said my piece. I'm not going to continue this.


 I'm just saying that adding mods drops a cars value is not entirely correct. I've seen cars with mods costing 3 to 4 times what they would otherwise. A modded car will always cost more than a stock one , from what I have seen.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I'll sell ya my 1999 Supra that's in the US for 10 grand .
> 
> Would you be interested in my US made Skyline GT-R for an additional 6?


 I'll trade you my almost stock Z31 for both of them. Since it's barely got any mods on it , it should be worth more than both of them put together.........


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

okay this is like the 4th topic in the same thread...lol.. this kid isn't going to build a turbo car in the next few weeks.. would bet money on it.. :cheers: ... so it' time to ------>*CLOSED*


----------

